# Shop small Saturday sale



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I am building out a location in Clute right off 288. Our grand opening will be in February, but this Saturday I will be open for shop small this Saturday from 10am - 2pm offering huge discounts and some freebies. Here are a few of the deals available.

All Boca abec-7 Orange seal bearings................................................................. $9.99

Rod kits(blank, reel seat, eva split grips, guides ,tip, and hook keeper) starting at...$34.99

******** Buy one get one free service, for every reel serviced get the next free ***

All Batson blanks, componets, and build equipment 10 to 25 % off.

6'6" ultra lite wade rod 066ulw (rx6 ML power mod-fast action blank, Pac bay minima guides and reel seat, and cork spit grips)..........................................................$149.99

THE FIRST 5 CUSTOMERS WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A FREE SEEKFISHING RX6 ROD AND REEL.


----------

